# best bang for buck canister filter



## ir0n_ma1den (Apr 27, 2007)

I have a 29 gallon that I would like to start up in the near future and need a good canister filter for it. I have never purchase a canister filter for so I really don't know what to choose. I was looking at the XP1, XP2, and some of the Eheim models. They seem pretty similar, but I want the one that is the best value.

Performance, quality, and price are the biggest.

I want to spend around $70 but if I have to, I will spend more.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

XP2 is a good deal for your tank..


----------



## spdskr (Apr 24, 2006)

An Eheim 2213 Classic filter will work within your budget and be a great filter also.


----------



## Carlos1583 (Jul 7, 2006)

I second the XP2...it works great on my 20 gallon and has for the past year or so


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

xp2 X3!!!


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

You can't go wrong with a Eheim Classic Canister and drsfostersmith.com has a sale
on them the 66gal version (2213) is going for $67.

The XP2 is just as nice but I haven't seen them under $100 for awhile.

The Marineland Multistage C-160 is the last one in this category but it's
running right at $95 from the online stores I just checked.


All three are top notch and give a great bang for your buck I don't think the
quality is much different so go for the one that's the cheapest.

- Brad


----------



## onyx (Sep 14, 2007)

eheim 2213 definitely.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I vote for the eheim 2213 as well. It's a great filter, dependable and completely silent.


----------



## claws (Oct 14, 2007)

Can the flow rate of the Eheim 2213 be adjusted downward? I'd like to use it on my 10 gal. planted tank. I'd also like to run an in line heater, UV sterilizer, and CO2 reactor. Is this possible with this filter and, if so, how difficult would it be to plumb?

Thanks, Kim


----------



## spdskr (Apr 24, 2006)

If the filter is equipped with double disconnect valves, simply adjust the ones on the INTAKE side for less flow. You should be able to plumb inline heater, etc. on the the outlet side of the filter.


----------



## mott (Aug 6, 2006)

^^^I read on many forums that the OUTPUT should only be adjusted. Makes less strain on the impeller.


----------



## riverrat (Sep 6, 2005)

For what its worth here is my input.

Best bang for buck? By the biggest filter you can. 

I can not comment on filstars. I have never owned one but a lot of people like them. Eheims......I have owned a few including classics. If you want to filter a 29 gallon you can do it with a 2213 but if you have the extra money buy the 2215 or even the 2217. They will all work on the 29 but not all of them will work on the next tank you buy which will most likely be bigger. The classics are wonderful filters. Simple to use and dead quite. Did I say dead quite. You will have to put your ear against the filter or feel it with you hand to make sure it is running.


Can you use a 2213 on a ten gallon?

You sure can and you will not even have to throttle it back. Do this by not using the spray bar and placing the return over the rim more like a lilly pipe return.


Can you throttle back a Eheim Classic?

Yes by using one of the disconnect valves. Which one is VERY IMPORTANT.....adjust the filter output side only!!!!!! The side that puts water from the filter back into the tank.

If you adjust the other side (siphon side from tank to filter) your will deprive your filter of water running it dry and burning it up.



You can adjust the flow on your cannister filters by cutting down the spray bar, drilling spray bar holes bigger..... not using the spray bar as I said above and simply fashioning a return similar to a lily pipe. I think a lot of people overlook these options many times wanting to quickly jump to turning the valve on the filter Output side down. Experiment and find what will work for you. I suggest if you get an Eheim by and extra spray bar for it so you have a spare to play with. Only an extra 5 or 7 bucks i think.


Good Luck in your choices!


Dave


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

I have an XP1 but then I got an eheim 2222 to replace the XP1...Then a 2224 and a 2213 for my other tanks. Eheim is the best bang for your buck but Rena comes in second however I've been hearing that the new fluvals are good too. And unlike what someone else said...Only adjust the output of the filter or else you will be sorry in more ways than one.


----------

